# Top 5 Favorite Songs



## Forever (Jun 26, 2011)

Whats your favorite Songs? Post them and let others know!

Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch

Nomy - Cocaine

The Offspring - Hammerhead

Benny Benassi - Satisfaction

Elena Siegman - 115


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 26, 2011)

Forever said:


> Bloodhound Gang - The Bad Touch
> 
> Nomy - Cocaine
> 
> ...


 
BRING ME 1-1-5!!!


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 26, 2011)

As always, too specific. Too many favorite genres and subgenres to declare a top five.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 26, 2011)

This is hard for me to choose my faves... So many in the main genre that I listen to. But...

Streetlight/Catch 22 (old) - Keasby Nights (I like both versions)

ASOB - 1-800 alarm me

Big D and the Kids Table - Shining on

Less Than Jake - All my best friends are metal heads

The Mighty Mighty Bosstones - The Rascal King


----------



## William (Jun 26, 2011)

I could do this _I guess_ but they won't be in any particular order after the first two.

1. Queens of the Stone Age - Battery Acid
2. Circa Survive - Get Out
3. Susanne SundfÃ¸r - The Brothel
4. Them Crooked Vultures - Scumbag Blues
5. Graveyard Train - Ballad For Beelzebub


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 26, 2011)

It's tough to be this specific, but I can try.

5. "Anthem (For this Haunted City) ~ Agents of Oblivion
4. "Wolf Moon" ~ Type O Negative 
3. "Chapel of Ghouls" ~ Morbid Angel
2. "Charred Remains" ~ Autopsy
1. "Bleed Me An Ocean" ~ Acid Bath


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 26, 2011)

These are in no particular order

The Offspring-You're gonna go far kid

Breaking Benjamin-Crawl

Breaking Benjamin-The Diary of Jane

Linkin Park-Somewhere I belong

System of A Down-Chop Suey


----------



## Hir (Jun 26, 2011)

Agalloch - Black Lake NiÃ°stÃ¥ng
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - The Dead Flag Blues
Rosetta - TMA-1
Wolves In The Throne Room - I Will Lay Down My Bones Among The Rocks And Roots
Jesu - Silver

maybe

idk


:]


----------



## Conker (Jun 26, 2011)

Godsmack: SO HARD TO PICK JUST ONE
Sully Erna: Broken Road
A7X: Buried Alive
Disturbed: SO HARD TO PICK JUST ONE
Bullet for my Valentine: Pleasure and Pain

Approximations. Last one is my most listened to on itunes apparently, which is why it's included.


----------



## Kailombax (Jun 28, 2011)

It's hard to pick songs because I love all sorts of diverse music but I'll try to pick the ones that I listen to the most and always enjoy

Garbage - Push It

Nirvana - Heart Shaped Box

Alice In Chains - Angry Chair

Therion - Arrows from the Sun

Local H - Bound of the Floor


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 28, 2011)

1. Brad Sucks - Dirtbag

2. Kaizers Orchestra - Ompa Til Du Dor

3. Papa Roach - Singular Indestructible Droid 

4. Kaizers Orchestra - FrÃ¥ SjÃ¥fÃ¸r Til Passasjer

5. She Wants Revenge - Tear You Apart


----------



## Blutide (Jun 28, 2011)

1.) Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven   ( Thank you mom for getting me into this band )
2.) Alice in Chains - Man in the Box
3.) Stone Temple Pilots - Plush / Interstate Love Song ( oh yeah, that's a tie )
4.) Red Hot Chill Peppers - Breaking the Girl
5.) Before the Dawn - Winter Within 

There are SO MANY other good songs I love, and I did an injustice not listing them, but this is it. I like a ton of Heavy, black, death, doom Metal music....But the bands I listed earned my heart and ears forever.


----------



## Mr_Fox (Jun 28, 2011)

Might not be in any specific order.  Might not be accurate.  5 is a really difficult thing to do.  So, I'll pick tracks that are guaranteed to always send chills down my spine and send my hair on end, and just throw a number in front of it.

1) Tchaikovsky - Overture of 1812
I can definitely assure that this deserves #1.  After a certain moment about 4 minutes in, the remaining 10 minutes are constant spine-chills and standing hair.  Tears come to eyes.  Then at the first sound of those bells -- sheer jubilation can be felt!  The piece magnificently brings a story to life through sound alone.  Despite the fact Tchaikovsky felt it was one of his lesser works that he simply threw together in a short deadline, it really displays the sheer musical genius at work in his brain.  This piece is absolutely unparalleled and is one of the greatest masterpieces in all of human artistry.

2) Tiesto - Adagio for Strings
inb4 overplayed; Ferry Corsten's is better, etc.  This classic is still played frequently by Tiesto for a reason; it's an electronic masterpiece.  Although a remix of an orchestral piece, the true beauty in this track is the masterful handling of the energy whilst still providing just the right moments to bask in the beauty of William Barber's melody.  The track builds and breaks like a rollercoaster before finally leading in to an explosive jump back into the beat combined with the melody -- an element almost all modern remixers of this track neglect -- to create an immensely powerful and stunning experience.

3) R.E.N.O.I.S.E. vs. Shifted Reality - In Flames (Shifted Reality Remix)
Sadly, this great track (at least this particular remix of it) cannot be found on youtube, and the beatport clip simply cannot contain all of the elements which really tie this together.  This is one you'd either have to buy and hear for yourself, or be lucky enough to hear a DJ play it -- which is incredibly rare.  This track really plays with the mind's perception of where this track is going.  Going into a subtle modulation -- itself rare in trance -- with the prominent bass melody, one feels a mildly dark atmosphere coming from the tune.  It gives a feeling of uncertainty as it builds and at its climax, then modulates into a surprise with a mild uplift; weak enough that it does not sound out of place for the rest of the tune yet strong enough to provide beautiful contrast and an uplifting of emotion.  The space-like contrast between the bass and the almost twinkling uplifting melody provides a powerful beauty that can send one to their knees in tears of bliss.  All of this is worked beautifully into a relatively progressive tune that is still danceable for the less-energetic moments in a live set.

4) Mat Zo - The Fractal Universe
This track is sheer beauty all the way through.  A more progressive tune, it wastes no time jumping in to a beautiful contrast between low bass and high twinkles for an appropriate spacey feel.  The melody is executed with a quality that one would expect of a composer like Mat Zo.  It is not necessarily a memorable main melody, but it does not need to be, for the beauty is in how all of the elements come together as one.  As it bursts into the break, one cannot help but close their eyes and visualise a magnificent space sceene with ringed planets and nebulae strewn about in a symphony of colour.  The high melody jumps around unpredictably yet smoothly, leading the tones higher and higher before finally coming back down again, all the while the background bass occasionally dives into subtle dissonance that makes one want to melt each time it hits.  Mat Zo masterfully builds the energy back up into a teasing beat before finally breaking into a complete amalgamation of most of the elements heard at various points earlier.  The visuals of the space scene re-emerge in the imagination, and one cannot help but to feel as though they are floating.

5) Widor's Toccata
This pipe organ piece really demonstrates the beauty, elegance, and power of a well-played pipe organ.  A great piece that combines a powerful low-end with a magical high-end in glorious contrast.  (If you haven't yet notised, I love that sort of contrast in music.)  Like a well-written trance track would, it breaks down into a period of mostly beautiful high-range, before the the powerful bass explodes back into the music.  Chills.  From here on the piece is easy to become utterly lost in before it finally breaks down progressively to the end.  Reguardless of religious belief, this is a piece everyone should experience inside a traditionally-designed catholic cathedral or basilica at some point in their lives; the music and architecture compliment eachother incredibly.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 29, 2011)

I can't do top 5. I love so much music, and I change my preference for songs so frequently, that I can't pick out 5 songs that I really like above all others. The best I can do is offer a few tracks that I simply love for various reasons:

1) La Villa Strangiato - Rush

2) Hank and Cliff - T-Square

3) La Mer - Nine Inch Nails

4) A Nightmare to Remember - Dream Theater

5) Jackolantern's Weather - 311


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jun 29, 2011)

As of today mine are:

1) The Limousines -  Internet Killed The Video Star
2) Martin Solveig - Ready 2 Go
3) The Kooks - She Moves In Her Own Way
4) Phoenix - 1901
5) Foster the People - Pumped up Kicks

This might change in a couple days....if I tried to figure out my all-time favorites, I'd have to think for quite a while ^^;


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

So hard to choose. ._.

Cicada- One Beat Away (Arno Cost Remix)
GD&TOP- Oh Neul Ddara (Of All Days)
Planet Funk- Chase the Sun
Enigma- Gravity of Love
I Hate Jimmy Page- Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 29, 2011)

No particular order...

Reel Big Fish - Beer
Billy Joel - Piano Man
They Might Be Giants - Istanbul (Not Constantinople)
Weezer - Say It Ain't So
Queen - Don't Stop Me Now


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 29, 2011)

Way to many for just a top 5, they keep changing all the time.

Summer Breeze
Curse of the Werewolf
Nerevar Rising
When You're Evil
Mario Kart Love Song


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 30, 2011)

I listen to so much music that I can't even remember how many songs I love. I'll post a list and then remember some that I love so much more. But I know two definite songs that would be in my top 5, so here they are.
Frightened Rabbit - Not Miserable
Sigur RÃ³s - HoppÃ­polla

I'm sure that if I did manage to make a top five, it'd probably have more Frightened Rabbit, since they're so much better than every other band.
Here are some maybes that I'm thinking of off the top of my head (not counting bands I already posted):
65daysofstatic - Tiger Girl
Luke Kelly - Raglan Road
Coldplay - Green Eyes

And to take some from just now, those are probably (even for a right now it's difficult, I try not to listen to a song I like too much and just keep changing to something else):
Adele - Someone Like You
The Angels of Light - Palisades
Sun Airway - Put The Days Away


----------



## nfd (Jul 16, 2011)

Magnet - Where Happiness Lives

The Protomen - The Hounds

Pink Floyd - Love Scene Version 4

Daft Punk - Voyager

Pogo - Expialidocious


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine changed lololol

1. Ladytron - Versus
_theres a fire starting here versus theres nothing to fear versus lonely versus safe
like a kitten versus rain
a cathedral versus love versus shame_

2. Brad Sucks - Sick As A Dog
_taken out and beaten down and covered up and down with cement. sayin hello on the down low. religions and guns and ammo_

3. Cold - Stupid Girl (fuck yeah nostalgia)
_I'm a loner, I'm a loser, I'm a winner, In my mind. 
I'm a bad one, I'm a good one, I'm a sick one, with a smile._

4. Placebo - Protect Me From What I Want
_Corporate America wakes, coffee republic and cakes. We open the latch on the gate of the hole that we call our home.
Protect me from what I want...protect me; protect me._

5. Serial Experiment Lain OST - Cloudy With Occasional Rain
No understandable words, but this song never fails to make me chillax if I'm having a bad day.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm dividing these, just because otherwise video game soundtracks would be my _only_ top 5 (or 10, or 15, etc).

*Game related:*
1. The Guardian Legend - Corridor 5
2. Lifeforce - Stage 3
3. Blaster Master - Area 7
4. Metroid - Kraid's Lair
5. Megaman 2 - Wily Stage 1

*Not game related:*
1. Trash 80 - Sodium Sonet Extended
2. Joe Satriani - The Power Cosmic 2000 Pt 2
3. Assemblage 23 - Let the Wind Erase Me
4. Depeche Mode - Strangelove
5. Siouxsie and the Banshees - Cities in Dust


----------

